# swollen side of shoulder and neck (VET update)



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget's right side of his neck and shoulder is swollen. I was rubbing it and it feels like a muscle.. like mine do when I sleep wrong... but this morning it was a little more swollen.. I thought maybe he got bit by something so I gave him some benedryl... I am hoping this is nothing... It's weird because it wasn't swollen until after I gave him that frontline.... I am going to cal the fvet tomorrow if it isn't gone... 

It doesn't seem to be bothering him except he isn't turning his head all that well.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Poor little fellow...hopefully it will be gone by the morning.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I was just petting him and it feels like it has gone way down.. hopefully what ever it was the benedryl helps....


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: swoolen side of shoulder and neck*



> Gadget's Mom"]Gadget's right side of his neck and shoulder is swollen. I was rubbing it and it feels like a muscle.. like mine do when I sleep wrong... but this morning it was a little more swollen.. I thought maybe he got bit by something so I gave him some benedryl... I am hoping this is nothing... It's weird because it wasn't swollen until after I gave him that frontline.... I am going to cal the fvet tomorrow if it isn't gone...
> 
> It doesn't seem to be bothering him except he isn't turning his head all that well.



Didnt he have another reaction to the other flea med you gave him? I know it wasnt as good a frontline, but he could just be allergic no matter what brand and you may not be able to use it anymore. I wouldnt :? Your vet will know. :wink:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

If Gadget had a bad reaction to another flea preventative in the past, I think I would check with the vet tomorrow, even if the swelling has gone down. 

I think I've read and I think I remember my vet telling me a couple of years ago that some dogs have reactions to the flea drops, and can't use any of them. This was a while back, so I could be wrong. 

Hope Gadget is doing o.k., and the swelling is better.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I hope gadget is better Let us know what the vet says :roll:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

he has used frontline before... and he didn't have any problems


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Gadget's Mom said:


> he has used frontline before... and he didn't have any problems


Oh - o.k. then it probably isn't the frontline. I thought it was the first time you had used it.

It could have been some sort of insect bite. Think I remember you live close to a wooded area, so I'm sure you have lots of insects around outside.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizmo got a rash the last time I used Frontline and he never did before...so you might wanna check it out? Maybe like the girls said something bit him...good thing for benadryl....


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I was just researching frontline... Well this is what I came up with... 
http://frontline.us.merial.com/products/sub2_how.asp

It tells you all about it.. 

"Fipronil, the active ingredient in all FRONTLINE Brand Products, is stored under your pet's skin, in the oil glands, so FRONTLINE continuously reapplies to the skin and hair through the hair follicles making it waterproof."

So Gadget could be having a reaction like he does when he gets his shots... with the lump he gets a couple days after he got his shots... 

I am still calling the vet tomorrow to see if this is the case... If it is I will watch it and keep giving him benedryl... he might not baable to use it after this if this is what it is.. I wonder if The other stuff wasn't completely out of his system.... hmmm.... now my brain is churning.. 
I am goign to pull up information on that crap they call zodiac and see what I can find... 

I put the zodiac on him the 21 of June and this is the 17th of July... hmm 
the vet did say it was ok to put it on him as long as I washed that other stuff off... but if it is stored under the skin in the oil glands then it might not be out of his system.. 

my poor little baby...


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I was just on the Zodiac site and it did not tell how the stuff works like frontline did.. hm.. I am beginning to think It is not out of his systema nd the frontline got mixed with it... that could be why he is all swollen... 

I could kick myself in the butt for putting him through this.. I should have just stuck with the frontline...


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Gadget's Mom said:


> I was just researching frontline... Well this is what I came up with...
> http://frontline.us.merial.com/products/sub2_how.asp
> 
> It tells you all about it..
> ...



What I was saying is that because he had a bad reaction to the old one could be that it set off his reactions to the one you use :?: :wink:


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh poor baby, now he's really gonna give you attitude when you try to apply any medication on him. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Poor gadget , hope he feels better soon x


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

poor gadget !!! i hope his bump goes away quickly !!! paris had an allergic reaction from shampoo .....but they all take the frontline very well 

kisses nat


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm certainly no expert, but I question the vet saying you could use the Frontline if you washed out the Zodiak. I thought one of the selling points of the drops is they are not supposed to wash out with routine shampooing?

Hope Gadget is better today - don't beat yourself up over this, Dori. No one is perfect, and we all do our best. You can't know everything - so stop blaming yourself. I know, I know.....easier said, than done. LOL


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

How's the little guy doing this afternoon?

Stop beating yourself up. You're human... you made a mistake. I know you hate that Gadget had to pay for your mistake but he'll be just fine.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I Just got off the phone with the vet tech... she is goign to talk tot he vet and have him call me... I am hoping that he gives me good answers... I had to leave early this mornign and just got home to call him.. 

I gave Gadget more benedryl and the swelling has gone way down.. I did notice that as the benedryl wears off it starts swelling again... 

This makes me think that he is having another reaction.. I am now trying to figure out if it is because of the zodiac crap is still in his system and has mixed witht he frontline... 

If so then I am not going to give him another dose of the frontline until well for a long time if ever... I am hoping that he will be able to use it. The frontline works really well for keeping those nasty little pesty fleas off of him but if he is going to have a problem with it I will not use it... 

I am sitting here waiting... and waiting... man I hate waiting for people to call me back...


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Ok.... I just talked to Dr. Mike.... He said that it is a reaction to the frontline... It could be because of the first reaction to the zzodiac crap.. that made his system sensative to that kind of stuff.. The good thing about the zodiac crap is it is not water proof and as soon as I gave him a bath and washed it off it was gone... So the three baths I gave him really made it be gone... SO I have to take the remaining 2 months of frontline back and get some advantage.... it is not as strong as the frontline and it is what they use on litttle guys that have a sensative system... boy what a mess we have going on here... I am so relieved that there is something we can do for him... so I have to give him a bath with some really strong oil removing shampoo so that when I remove the oil on his skin the oil glands re sacreet<SP> more oil and the frontline will come out with it... He said the I was rightin giving him the benedryl and I need to keep giving him it 2 times a day for 2 more days... and after the bath he should get rid of the swelling completely... man I am feeling really sorry for Gadget right now.. not only did I make him not feel good but now I have to give him medicine that he hates taking and I have to give him another bath... I asked the vet what type of shampoo I should use and he said one that will remove oil from the hair and skin.. well I don't have that type of shampoo so I asked him if I could use dawn dish soap and he said yes as long as I shamppoed him a second time withhis normal shampoo... now this is something we don't normal do to a dog but we are trying to make his oil glands react over time to get it out of his system so that he can heal and get better... 

I would never give a dog a bath in dish soap normally... 

Please don't get mad when you read this because I am kicking myself in the butt enough for all of us right now... 

Gadget is napping right now and here in a few minutes after he rests for a while I will give him his bath... I have to wash his harness and his leash.. and what ever else as gotten in contact with him while he was wet with the frontline the other day... 


I am going to wait 6 weeks before giving him the advantage and hopefully that will give the frontline more than enough time to really be all gone...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Hey no one can get mad over this!! We all know how much you love Gadget, things happen. I hear that the dish soap works with stripping the oils and it sounds like that is what you need to do here.

Let us know how he does with all of this. :wave: 

Hopefully the Advantage will work much better for the little guy.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh Dori, no one can predict allergies in us or our animals. Of course no one is mad at you. There was no way in the world to know. Trust me, I have ended up in ICU with anaphalactic shock a couple of times from allergies to things I was never allergic to before.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Don't be silly, Dori. No one is mad at you....there was absolutely no way for you to know that Gadget would have a reaction to the Frontline. 

The important thing is that it is something easily resolved. 

I've been using Advantage for years now, because it is the product that my vet recommended. She feels it is best for the small breeds and less likely to cause any type of reaction, so hopefully it will work for Gadget with no side effects.

Keep us posted. <<<Hugs>>> to both you and Gadget.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Nobody's mad at you except you. Gadget will be good as new in no time at all. Give yourself a break, kiddo.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Things happen...thank goodness you think guickly to call the doctor...that's what differentiates good mommy's from not so good mommys.

Now that you brought up this frontline conversation, everytime I give Gizmo frontline he scratches....and keeps on scratching until it wears off....I wonder if it is giving his skin a reaction....hmmmm...

I'm going to ask about that Revolution stuff Many mentioned in another post...I've been wary of Frontline since the last two dosages....and I half the dosage to top it off....Joey my poodle can't use Frontline at all....

Let us know how he is doing...


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank you every one.. I wasn't saying don't be mad at me for the fronline thing I was saying don't be mad because I am using dawn dish soap on him.... 

Gizmo might be havign a reaction to it because Gadget sctratches like crazy too... and it is just on his neck area that he sctratches... 

He just woke up a few minutes ago and ate some dinner... I am going to give him the bath after we eat.. he surely did crash after that benedryl.. I think he needed that extra sleep... 

thanks again gals... 

what would I do with out you and this website...


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

WOW Gadget had his bath.. he is really mad at me right now because I bathed him with 2 soapings of the dawn and 1 of the puppy shampoo and what a difference it made... I could feel the difference in his neck while I was rubbing the shampoo around.. I didn't really scrub but I gave him a great message.... hehhehe that is the hair stylist in me... 

So we gave him his night time benedryl.. so he will sleep good tonight... 

see the benedryl nap he had earlier was beacuse he had it this morning but then I was running around with my friend all daya nd just as he would get to sleep we would be at our next stop so he didn't get to nap earlier... boy I think he is already alseep...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Poor baby, so many baths! :lol: He'll feel alot better when it's all done. :wink:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

It is amazing how soft his hair was after all that nasty dawn.. but I think his shampoo afterward really helped...


----------

